

Google Hangouts - Just say no. - swiil

I, like most of you, am an early adopter. So naturally when Google Hangouts plug in and new features in gmail came out I immediately jumped all over it and tried it out. 1 day in. I rolled Gmail Back but left my chrome plug in running. Today I just removed the Chrome plug in as it breaks the old google talk and various other google services such as analytics.<p>I read the details about how the new interface ditches Jabber support etc. and honestly I can live with that but the lack of google voice (phone calling) support and these issues has made the tool unusable. I hope we can generate enough awareness here to get Google to rethink their plan.<p>So here's your charge. Submit a feedback item and switch back to standard google talk. That ought to send the right message to google's product folks who thought this was somehow a win.
======
rachelbythebay
There is no "sending messages" to them. There is only the futile attempt to
whisper in a hurricane.

Do it if it makes you feel better, but don't expect change.

~~~
swiil
Thats tough viewpoint - I figured it was worth the post at least.

